# voo pinga-pinga sem vergonha



## altita

Po, cara, tu acredita que o meu voo é um pinga-pinga sem vergonha e eu só consegui lugar em área de fumante, cara!

Não consigo entender como é que um voo pode ser pinga-pinga sem vergonha. O que significa?


----------



## Ari RT

Significa que é um voo que vai parando de cidade em cidade, em vez de seguir diretamente da origem ao destino final. Sem vergonha significa "sem qualidade", ruim. Obviamente, um voo direto seria mais confortável.


----------



## altita

Entendi, obrigada, Ari RT!


----------



## Guigo

Já peguei voos, em tempos idos, que eram: Rio - São Paulo - Brasília - Teresina - São Luís - Belém do Pará. Fiquei em São Luís, MA, já enjoado, com tanto _pinga-pinga. _Era uma época, ainda lúdica da aviação, anos 80 do século 20, e havia serviço em todas as seções do voo, com o almoço servido entre Brasília e Teresina, parte mais extensa, com cerca de 2 horas de duração. Em uma das vezes que fiz este voo, a aeronave foi um Boeing 737-200, prefixo PP-VMK que depois, em 1989, cairia na selva, no estranho caso Varig RG-254. Fica a história.

Ah, na época havia área de fumantes, hoje não tem mais, ao menos em voos nacionais. O diálogo informado pela @altita deve ser de antes de 2000, certamente.


----------



## altita

1990, Guigo.


----------



## Nanon

¿Vuelos del lechero / vuelos "lecheros"? 
https://www.aviacol.net/noticias/vuelos-lecheros-en-suramerica.html
Milk Run


----------



## Vanda

Bem lembrado por Nanon. Nunca me esqueço de quando aprendi de um americano a ''corrida de leiteiro''. Na época existiam tais voos dos EUA para o BRasil e ele foi me ensinar como se dizia em inglês e me explicou o motivo. Aquela parte colorida das línguas que a gente nunca esquece. O nosso pinga-pinga também é muito divertido.


----------



## Ari RT

No Rio de Janeiro, se o trem não é "direto", então é um trem "parador". Para em cada estação pela qual passe.
E o ônibus que entra em cada cidadezinha do caminho é um "cata corno".


----------



## zema

Por acá, como sugiere Nanon, es muy común llamar informalmente _"lechero"_ a cualquier medio de transporte que se detiene muchas veces antes de llegar a su destino final. Seguramente se entiende también en unos cuantos países de América Latina, al menos.

Por ejemplo, sería común decir en Argentina  "_un vuelo lechero de morondanga"_. O, mejor, "_un vuelo de morondanga en un avión lechero"._



Ari RT said:


> No Rio de Janeiro, se o trem não é "direto", então é um trem "parador". Para em cada estação pela qual passe.
> E o ônibus que entra em cada cidadezinha do caminho é um "cata corno".


Suena gracioso, pero no entiendo bien. ¿Por qué le dicen "cata corno"?


----------



## Ari RT

Porque a los que llevan prisa, no les gusta que el autobús se pare a cada pueblo de 3 o 4 callejuelas. Referirse a los que suben como "cornos" es una forma de descargar su frustración por el retraso.
Catar es verbo, lo mismo que recoger. A los engañados por su pareja les llaman "cornos" / cornudos / chifrudos = los que llevan astas, "astados". Un autobús que no sigue, se para a cada rato para recoger esos molestos que solo lo que hacen es retrasar el viaje.


----------



## gato radioso

Qué curioso.
Aquí en España, siempre existió la expresión "tren botijo", pero referido a los trenes.
Nunca jamás he oído "avión botijo".
Tal vez, por carecer de un territorio lo suficientemente extenso.


----------



## Ari RT

O bien por contar con mejor oferta de modales, y modales mejor adecuados a las demandas de los pasajeros, ahí incluido el ferroviario para distancias medianas, algo inexistente en Brasil. Si hubiera un AVE entre Rio y S. Paulo...


----------



## gato radioso

Me imagino que en un país de esas dimensiones, viajar en avión debe ser tan frecuente como acá viajar en tren/coche.


----------



## Ari RT

Desgraciadamente, no. La demanda dejada sin atender por el modal ferroviario no encuentra refugio arriba en el aereo mucho más caro. Va cuesta abajo hacia lo más barato: nuestro modal de transporte más importante es el rodoviario. Lo que en España va en tren, en Brasil va en coche, autobús o camión. Gente, carga, casi todo. Incluso parte importante de las "commodities" agrícolas. Sé que suena raro. Con lo que hay de distancias que superar, de litoral y de ríos que navegar, deberíamos poner mucho más peso en los modales hidro y ferroviario. Sin embargo, no es así.


----------



## zema

Ari RT said:


> Porque a los que llevan prisa, no les gusta que el autobús se pare a cada pueblo de 3 o 4 callejuelas. Referirse a los que suben como "cornos" es una forma de descargar su frustración por el retraso.
> Catar es verbo, lo mismo que recoger. A los engañados por su pareja les llaman "cornos" / cornudos / chifrudos = los que llevan astas, "astados". Un autobús que no sigue, se para a cada rato para recoger esos molestos que solo lo que hacen es retrasar el viaje.


Ahora entendí, lo de _'corno'_ es para descargarse contra los molestos; no le encontraba la lógica. Gracias, Ari!


----------

